# Dog walking sideways with his tail out?!



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

Well my dog is a Poodle X Chihuahua and has been like this for a day or so it started happining after being treated for fleas. Now he walks a bit funny either with his tail to the left or the right. And he is sometimes nibbling his bottom. We think it might be either blocked anus gland maybe worms we are not quite sure?!   We are kind of worrying about him because we've never had a problem like this before!!!! And comment we will be thank full for!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Can i just ask what age is he and has he been neutered. Does he seem in discomfort when he sits.

My experience of this was in no way connected to been fleaed and this is maybe no help at all, but one of my dogs started to hold his tail to the side then a couple of days later his tail became rigid and he found it difficult to sit straight onto his bottom he used to sit to the side and he was in obvious pain when we tried to move his tail. We took him to the vets where his temp was taken and it turned out he was very ill but showing to us no signs of been ill, just in pain and he had an enlarged prostate due to the male hormone being present as he had not been neutered.

Ime proberbly way off mark here, but worth checking out.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

justponies said:


> Well my dog is a Poodle X Chihuahua and has been like this for a day or so it started happining after being treated for fleas. Now he walks a bit funny either with his tail to the left or the right. And he is sometimes nibbling his bottom. We think it might be either blocked anus gland maybe worms we are not quite sure?!   We are kind of worrying about him because we've never had a problem like this before!!!! And comment we will be thank full for!!!


Sounds like a trip to the vet is needed to get the little fella looked at


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I would see your vet just in case, but my oldest bitch reacts exactly the same as your dog if I use 'Spot On' type flea treatments. I give her Dorwest garlic tablets instead.


----------



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

He is nearly 3 (well he's 3 on the 24th of April) and he is neutered.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

How is the little chap doing ?


----------



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

He's not got any better but has not got any worse.
We are probably going to take him to the vet tommorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Could be anal glands or worms that are causing him to hold his tail to the side! they do this when they are uncomfortable! - but you know you need to seek the advice of a vet!


----------

